# Wireless internet options



## MaryT

Hello all. I was wondering what options there are for a wireless internet connection in Mexico City apart from Prodigy. I don't have a phone line & was told Prodigy wouldn't be available to me without one. Any suggestions? Mary


----------



## synthia

Welcome, MaryT. Even in the US, to get a reasonable wireless connection at home, you usually first have to have telephone or cable service, then use your own router. In America there ere are systems that you can use by hooking your computer up to your cell phone, though I don't think they are reasonable if you want to spend a lot of time online.

I'm still investigating moving, so I don't have any other information.


----------



## sparks

In big cities Cable may be an option but then you's have to pay for cable TV along with Internet. Maybe a local coffee house while drinking a latte or an Internet Cafe where you pay by the hour. You're not going to get it for free and the phone bill is only about $24us plus the DSL. A DSL wireless router from Telmex is $100us


----------



## synthia

I always figure that if I go to a restaurant or coffee house and get a drink, and that gives me internet access, that's pretty much free. I'd probably buy the drink anyway. Or do coffee houses expect you to pay for a drink and for the wi-fi? Will internet cafes be set up to let me hook up my laptop?


----------



## sparks

I don't think there are many coffee houses with Internet but since larger cities will have a few Starbucks, the idea may be spreading. 

Internet cafes are much better than 5-6 years ago when they were a family business and you might have a 12 year old taking your money but knew nothing about computers. Wireless technology has become better too. Most laptops have an ethernet cable adaptor and they may want you to use that at the normal rate rather than wireless ... so make sure it's enabled.


----------



## synthia

Thank you. I remember going into internet cafes and having a problem, then waiting while the kid running it called someone to come over. Sort of surprising to me, since usually in the US when we have computer problems, the kids are the ones who know how to fix them.


----------



## woodeye

You may also rent the router from Telmex , not sure what they charge, DSL fee here in Ajijic is $39. per month plus 15.99 for monthly phone plus IVA(tax). If you rent they have to repair the router at no cost to you. If you buy it like I did ($100 usd) then it is your problem if something happens to the router . I am not sure of rates in MC so the prices above may not be correct. Good luck !!!


----------



## synthia

Is there a minimum length to a contract? A lot of expats who spend only three or four months here a year don't get internet service because they have to sign a one or two year contract.


----------



## woodeye

telmex requires a one year contract but it can be broken and as I understand you only pay an additional month penalty . Be sure to check prior to signing the lease . If the phone is not in your name you will need a letter from your landlord or rental agency giving permission to have DSL installed .


----------



## RVGRINGO

I recently subscribed to Telmex' Prodigy Infinitum 1000 for 299 pesos per month and am very happy with the service. There was no additional charge for the router/WiFi modem and four phone jack filters. All the wiring was included. You might find it wise to get a phone line.
Here in Chapala, we have cyber locations all over town with computers for rent. There are also at least two centrally located coffee shops with free WiFi access. You could explore your neighborhood in Mexico City for similar nearby conveniences; they seldom make themselves obvious so ask around.
Dial-up can be had by the month, without complications, on a landlord's phone line and a tenant could then take the laptop to a coffee shop once in a while for those 'heavy' downloads that require a high speed connection.
There is always a way.


----------



## tumbleweeds

Someone had recommended using Telcel's 3G or Iusacel's 3G for "anywhere" access in Mexico. Has anyone had any experience using either of these? I'll be moving to an area back in the hills in Michoacan - land-line, cable, etc. isn't an option.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I have no personal experience but I do know that 3G systems are being used here. I suspect that you'll need information from your particular area in Michoacan. So, if you post the area where you will be living, perhaps someone will respond with more details. If not, see if you can contact the provider online and get them to confirm coverage for that area.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sparks

Iusacell - Banda Ancha Mvil

Click on Cobertura and you'll get a coverage map .... but if you are way out in the country?

Might try the Michoacan Yahoo Group
Michoacan_net : The Michoacan Net


----------

